# Barnsdale Classic X



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

SO how do you adjust DL on it? LOL It was supposed to be 30" but its no where close. Need to find a manual....


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

It has 2B wheels, shoot thru.


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

http://www.barnsdalearchery.com/about.phpCall Dave or his wife they will set you up, great guy, great service.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

I believe there is a set on a bow at the shop...I'll look when I get there this after noon.-- if memory serves, they use replacement modules


----------



## Markliep (May 6, 2012)

I emailed David Barnsdale the same question & got back the email pasted below - great guy - M

Hi Mark,
The previous owner can't find his manual because there never was one. 
First you must understand that the flat spot on the four modules create the wall at full draw by hitting the four cables. The modules on both wheels should be in the same screw hole if adjusted properly. 
To adjust the draw length with the modules, remove the screw closest to the cable post, loosen the other one. If you rotate the module so the flat spot is closer to the cable post, this lengthens the draw length. It gets shorter if you rotate it away from the cable post. If you move each module pair one screw hole, you have adjusted the draw length approximately 1/2". This adjustment does not affect the draw weight.
If you need a smaller adjustment, you will need to adjust the cables. Assuming your bow is set up as a shoot through: Hold your lower limb between your legs, take your right hand, put the thumb pad on the right cable, put your fingers on the limb so you can compress the cable towards the limb. As you do this, you will notice the other cable goes slack. With the slack in one cable, you can remove that cable with your left hand and put twists in or take them out. To adjust the other cable you compress the left cable with your left hand and use your right hand to work the slack cable. If you repeat this on all four cables, you have adjusted the draw length. If you untwist the cables, you shorten the draw length, put twists in you lengthen it. When you lengthen the draw length this way your draw weight will increase, shorten, weight will decrease. If your bow is set up with a cable guard, you would need a bow press to adjust your cables.
If you want you can also shorten or lengthen your string to change both draw weight or draw length. To adjust the string you will need a bow press.
Cam timing generally should be even but finger shooters and string walkers might like it out of time to accommodate their crawl.
To check wheel lean, take a small carbon arrow shaft and lay it against the side of the wheel closest to the string groove. Let the shaft run down next to the string. The shaft should run parallel with the string. If it doesn't, adjust the appropriate cable until it does. After you do this, you might have to redo your timing. If you have a cable guard set up, you will need a bow press to adjust the split cables. You might not get the lean completely out with a cable guard.
To set up the bow, here is how I do it:
1) Mount arrow rest of choice so your arrow will sit at the height you want
2) Use a bow square to locate and install your nock set. If shooting a release and your bow is equipped with the larger wheel on top, nock set location should be square to 1/8" high. If you have symmetrical wheels and shoot a release, the nock set should be 1/8" to 1/4" above square. If your shooting fingers, try setting it at 1/4' above square for starters. Fingers is such a hard thing for me as every finger shooter is different in the pressure that each finger exerts.
3) At this point you would adjust your center shot for right and left to you liking.

I have attached a picture of wheel rotation. I do this because the bow shoots best when the wheels are positioned when point A is located between point B and C. With this info you can use the modules and string length to manipulate the draw weight bu changing the draw length. I will explain. If you feel you would like to shoot a few more pounds and you have one or more module adjustment that will shorten the draw length, you can put a 1/2" longer string on your bow, move the module to the next shortest position and you have gained about 4-5 pounds yet you draw length is about the same. It works the other way too, if you want to shoot a little less weight. Now that I said that, this is where you need the picture of the wheel rotation. The bow shoots best when point A is between point B and C.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Mark,
That is awesome.. thanks!


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

As I live close to Dave's shop stopped by with a couple of Redman bows that I bought. He run me through the full tuning regimen and even swapped out my cams for a shorter draw, very knowledgeable guy on the subtleties of the fine tune.


----------

